
Is It Propaganda or Not? - stablemap
http://www.propornot.com
======
nabla9
As usual, The Intercept aggressively hypes and attacks while making valid
points. [https://theintercept.com/2016/11/26/washington-post-
disgrace...](https://theintercept.com/2016/11/26/washington-post-
disgracefully-promotes-a-mccarthyite-blacklist-from-a-new-hidden-and-very-
shady-group/)

Intercept article can be distilled into three points:

1\. People behind propornot.com hide their own identity.

2\. Organizations on its website mentioned as “allied” are not actually
allied. This is clear misinformation.

3\. They label organizations with very wide and amateurish brush. (IMHO: some
sites in the list ofthen use weak non-centrist opinionated and ideological
arguments. That does not make them propaganda or fake news)

